

Fulcrum: Open-source Pivotal Tracker clone (RoR) - joelhaasnoot
https://github.com/malclocke/fulcrum

======
joelhaasnoot
The documentation is sparse, took me a minute to figure out (especially email
settings), but works fine. Imports CSV from Pivotal Tracker, just needs some
UI/UX work, not very polished.

